# Cheap iPad Dock for 97 cents



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

*Cheap iPad Stand for 97 cents*

The 89 Cent iPad Stand from Office Depot | iPad in Canada - Canada's iPad Blog

These are available at Staples/Bureau en Gros for 97 cents....there are some pics on a few Ebay auctions showing the iPad in the same dock both vertically and horizontally. I know I'll be trying these out before forking $30 for the official dock.....


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

That's not a dock. It's a dental appliance.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I forgot to mention that they're business card holders...my bad...and yes, they may likely help with some form of dental work.....


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Or you could swing by the dollar store and get a package of "plate stands" - they are usually $1 for 3 different sizes. You could keep one in each room.










Margaret


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

But if you want the recharging ability (the point of the dock), looks like you have to pony up. Or just use an iPod USB cable and a dental appliance and you're good to go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

I've got a few fold up metal book stands from Staples, about $3 each. Very sturdy and stable in landscape or portrait. Use a cable to charge and you're golden.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The iPad needs some rubber sticky along two edges so it does not slip.

The Kobo reader just coming out has a complete rubberized back..good idea.


----------



## iPad (Apr 12, 2010)

winwintoo said:


> Or you could swing by the dollar store and get a package of "plate stands" - they are usually $1 for 3 different sizes. You could keep one in each room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found clear plate stands like those at Office Depot for $3.49. Also picked up a bunch of the 97 "stands".

Where can I get those plate stands that fold in half?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

iPad said:


> I found clear plate stands like those at Office Depot for $3.49. Also picked up a bunch of the 97 "stands".
> 
> Where can I get those plate stands that fold in half?


I got them at the dollar store. Don't know the name of the "dollar" store where you live, but here, there's a bunch of them "Dollarama", "Dollar Giant" etc.

Margaret


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Suggest title change -- not a 'dock', it's merely a stand.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

+1. These are stands not docks.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> +1. These are stands not docks.


Agreed. And these ducks are also not docks.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ :lmao:


----------



## avedon (May 25, 2007)

*Change the thread title*

Hey MikeinMontreal (aka MikeinLavalwhileworking),
I also suggest that you change the thread title. You are very misleading. I will hold back from my ipad 3G unboxing pictures if you do not change the title.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Done...now click click Avedon....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Problem is the change only shows up once you click on the thread name, which remains unchanged in the Forums. One of the limitations of this place... Hey, ehMax, you listening?!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Life must be dull in Aylmer.....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Life must be dull in Aylmer.....


Say what?


----------



## avedon (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the docks Mike. It has been two days and they do not charge my ipad? BTW, I live in Montreal and not Aylmer.


----------



## UMMA2DUMMA (May 10, 2010)

iDock logo missing = lost sales.

at $1 a pound of LDPE u could make a killing with these thingy's...oops team ROC already make 400,000,000,000. and shipped them world wide....too late......secrets out.....


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

iPad said:


> I found clear plate stands like those at Office Depot for $3.49. Also picked up a bunch of the 97 "stands".
> 
> Where can I get those plate stands that fold in half?


I got a couple of plate stands in a local antique store. Made of wood painted flat black with two hinges to fold them in half. I carry one in my bag and have one on my desk. About the price of a cup of coffee!


----------



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

Hilarious. You guys all buy $550 plus iPads and then focus on spending as little as possible to support it. I bought the dock for its charging capability and that it isn't cheap.


----------

